# Opinions Of Sony RX100 VA



## Donde (Dec 22, 2019)

I want to buy a very compact point and shoot and am considering the above model. The reason I'm looking at the VA rather than the Vll is the faster lens on the former.  However reading some reviews I've come across a lot of criticism concerning menu complexity. I wonder if any one has experience with this camera or other RX100 iterations.


----------

